# [...Introduction to myself and my mice.]



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello all, my name is Pia-Louise and I am 24 years old. I am an artist/painter. I enjoy hobbies as I stay at home due to disabilities. I am into Art/Design, Fossils, Biology, Botany and watching horror films. I have just 3 weeks ago, started breeding fancy mice.

I guess I should start at the start and say that I own 3 cats. One day in the garden, I saw my cat hissing at the neighbours cat. It had come in my garden and started torturing a little harvest mouse. I ran outside and scooped it up and tried to nurse it back to health. I made it a little home in an old aquarium and slept beside it all night hoping it would survive. I had never in my entire life of owning animals got such a strong bond with a critter so fast. I woke up, held it a little and it then died in my hand. Needless to say, I was absolutely devastated and cried too. 
After this incident, I was determined to own mice. I had never been allowed pets as a kid, so never had the chance to own rodents like most children. When I moved out, I just jumped to reptiles and amphibians and cats. So 3 weeks ago I got 3 beautiful mice from a friend of a friend. 
I own 2 females and 1 male. The male is named Dr.Hannibal Lecter. He is a bronze and white broken pattern. He has a distinctive white lighting bolt on his bronze rump. One of the females is named Medusa. She is broken black and white with a complete ring of black over one eye, which almost looks like eyeliner. The third female is called Crybaby. a tri-colour with a brown tear drop under one eye. She exhibits splashed patterning on her rump.
On the 26th October at 5am, Medusa had 11 babies. I'm not sure if she was pregnant before I got them (with another male) They are 3 days old tomorrow so looking forward to showing you guys the pictures I take. She has allowed me to touch them from the first day but ONLY because we've built up a great bond and she brought one out onto my hand on the first day haha 

That about sums it up so far. This is my first attempt at breeding, have done ALOT of reading but I am sure you guys will have valuable experience that I can learn from too.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.  Would love to see pics.


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I can't upload any pictures because it says:

The image must be at least 0 pixels wide, 0 pixels high and at most 1024 pixels wide and 768 pixels high. The submitted image is 716 pixels wide and 960 pixels high

I had trouble with this on my avatar too...


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ninja-prin ... 088707884/

Can you guys see these?! Let me know


----------



## Abwettar (Oct 28, 2013)

Aww your mice are cuties too! I didn't realise you could get them with three colours


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

I really want to experiment and try to make a mouse with 4/5 colors on its fur. I know it's ambitious as I'm an amateur. But this world was created by enthusiastic amateurs on a long journey to discovery. I hope to be one of those people and discover something of my own. I know I have a lot to learn but I am willing & able.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

They are to gorgeous the tri-colours are just so cute.


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Great markings :fglob ! Very unusual.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

beautiful mice .... have you taken the male out and put him in a seperate tank? as he will get the girls pregnant again .....

hello and welcome


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

My first litter is not fathered by my male mouse. I have 2 pregnant females now though, fathered by him, so I am moving him in a couple days.


----------

